# Tiger stripe!!!



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 12, 2010)

Spent the morning with Fred King making some tiger stripe steel. We wound up drawing out three billets, I put this one in the mill and cleaned it up to see what was in there and this is what came of it. I'm not sure what I'm gona forge out of this one yet, but I think it should look pretty cool. I've added some action pics of Fred and a couple of our knives. His knife is the damascus one and mine is the other. If anyone is interested in taking some lessons on forging or making damascus or knife making in general Fred said he would take on a couple students. P.M. me for details. Hope yall enjoy. God bless!! 
Danny Ray


----------



## Joker (Jun 12, 2010)

purdy !


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey Danny & Fred , nice work guys . How is the 12 inch wheel working out for you . Scott


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 12, 2010)

Razor Blade said:


> Hey Danny & Fred , nice work guys . How is the 12 inch wheel working out for you . Scott


Hey big man, all is well with the wheel. I've only ground one knife on it but Fred loves that thing. I think he's put 2 or three across it. I think I like a smaller wheel if I'm gona hollow grind, but for now I'm liking the flat platten with a convex grind. That wedge grind is hard to beat for performance. Talk to ya soon. Danny


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice, Danny!
Dan


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow!  Those look nice!


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jun 12, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2010)

both are exceptional!


----------



## biker13 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a knife Fred King made me in the 90's if it is the same guy.Called it his trout design,green laminate scales,sheath with arrowhead on the back w/intials JY on it.On the blade Fred King hand made 6 1/4 overall length,3/16 thick,really nice knife but I have never used it.Thanks Fred.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 20, 2010)

dlsbiker13 said:


> I have a knife Fred King made me in the 90's if it is the same guy.Called it his trout design,green laminate scales,sheath with arrowhead on the back w/intials JY on it.On the blade Fred King hand made 6 1/4 overall length,3/16 thick,really nice knife but I have never used it.Thanks Fred.


That's pretty cool, I'd like to see a pic of it. I found one of his a few months ago a collector had in a glass case. When I called him he remembered the knife and said it was from the late 80's. That's gota be a pretty good feeling as a knife maker to see or to know about one of your knives 20 something years later. It's a real testiment to the knife makers ability and to the quality of their work. I know one thing, Fred has an infinite amount of knowledge about knives and it's a real priveledge to be learning from him. Thanks for sharing, I'll ask him about the knife this week. Danny


----------



## biker13 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Fred*



Blue grass in Georgia said:


> That's pretty cool, I'd like to see a pic of it. I found one of his a few months ago a collector had in a glass case. When I called him he remembered the knife and said it was from the late 80's. That's gota be a pretty good feeling as a knife maker to see or to know about one of your knives 20 something years later. It's a real testiment to the knife makers ability and to the quality of their work. I know one thing, Fred has an infinite amount of knowledge about knives and it's a real priveledge to be learning from him. Thanks for sharing, I'll ask him about the knife this week. Danny


That would be cool,I met him at the Gun Show in Gwinnett,it could have been the 80's(got CRS)I also have a sheath knife made by Lou Hegedus,it also has never been used.He passed away several years ago so I don't know if it has collector value or not.Thanks for the info.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 21, 2010)

dlsbiker13 said:


> That would be cool,I met him at the Gun Show in Gwinnett,it could have been the 80's(got CRS)I also have a sheath knife made by Lou Hegedus,it also has never been used.He passed away several years ago so I don't know if it has collector value or not.Thanks for the info.


Fred says he remembers the knfe, he said he made it for a lady that had cancer and she wanted it for her husband. The sheath was made by someone else, he said the lady that bought it wanted her initials put on the sheath so he thinks the JY might be hers. He also said to hold on to the Lou Hegedus stuff, he said the value of his pieces are going up. Hope this helps. Thanks again for sharing. Danny


----------



## biker13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Fred made the knife to my specs,we used the laminate to match a Savage rifle I had at the time,nobody had cancer,so the legend grows.I gave him $70 for it when I got it.Lou was a personal friend so it will always be in the box.He made the sheath to wear on the left side because he knew I shouldered my weapon on my right.He was good people.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 21, 2010)

dlsbiker13 said:


> Fred made the knife to my specs,we used the laminate to match a Savage rifle I had at the time,nobody had cancer,so the legend grows.I gave him $70 for it when I got it.Lou was a personal friend so it will always be in the box.He made the sheath to wear on the left side because he knew I shouldered my weapon on my right.He was good people.


I told Fred about this and he said he had his knives crossed up. He said yea he remembers now since you described it a little more. He said he thought he made about 6 knives that were kinda similar to yours and since it has been so long it was a little vague. He said to tell you that he apologizes for that. He said that Lou was a good friend of his as well and that he was a good guy. He also wanted me to tell you to stop by sometime if your in the Cartersville area and bring the knife because he would love to see it again. Talk to ya soon. Danny


----------



## biker13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Get me an address and # and will do.Might work up a new knife.Thanks Danny.


----------

